# Where near Minot? When to start from shore?



## jstarh (Apr 12, 2008)

This is our first season down here from Alaska. We don't have a boat right now. Is it to early to find a place to fish for walleye? Can it be done from shore? Anything near Minot? Any tips?

Thanks!

Star


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

pm sent


----------

